# Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen



## Mayday1980 (12. Februar 2012)

*Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

ein bekannter hat einen acer Aspire X3900 und der wird ihm jetzt "zu" lahm.
Jetzt ist halt die frage, ob man den Aufrüsten soll oder besser gleich neukaufen?
Verbaut ist halt bis jetzt Serie:
Intel Core i3 530 (2x 2.93 GHz)
Nvidia Geforce GT 320, 1024 MB
4GB Ram
1TB HDD


----------



## ReaCT (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

was meint er mit zu "lahm"? Wenn Programme lange zum Starten brauchen soll er Windows neu aufsetzten oder eine SSD dazukaufen.


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Ihm geht es glaub ich erst mal um die Grafik. Die ist leider vom Gehäuse her doch stark eingeschränkt. 
Und es ist momentan ja auch nur ein 2 Kern CPU verbaut.
Da ich ich schon geschaut da würde wohl ein i5 670 drauf passen, zumindest gibt es für den ein Biosupdate.
Habe Acer auch schon angeschrieben, ob die mir sagen können, welche alle passen.
Da er Student ist, sollte es halt möglichst billig bleiben.

Passen eigentlich BTX Boards in "normale" Gehäuse rein?


----------



## zinki (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Also die CPU ist nicht der Hit aber mit seinen fast 2x3 Ghz sollte er erst mal reichen. Ich würde ihm raten eine GTX 460 einzubauen. Kommt auch drauf an was er für ein Netzteil hat.

lg zinki


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

das Problem ist, das in das Gehäuse nur Singelslotkarten passen und das Netzteil nur ca. 300Watt hat


----------



## Gonzberg (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Mit den 300W würde es vllt. noch gerade irgendwie klappen, aber Singleslot Grakas gibt es nicht viele, zudem sind sie dann noch um einiges teurer als ihre "normalen" Ableger und überhaupt gibt es aufgrund der Wärme, die der schmale Kühler nur abführen kann, keine leistungsstarken Modelle.

Mit nem Neukauf wäre Dein Kumpel auf jeden Fall besser dran.
Wenn er SATA HDD und Laufwerk hat und dann noch DDR3 Speicherriegel die er übernehmen kann, wirds auch garnicht mal so teuer.

Mit 350€ könnte man dann schon was machen.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Nicht "nur" nur Singleslot, auch noch low-profile wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## zinki (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Schätz mal wenn müsste dein Freund zu einer GTS 450 greifen wie zum Beispiel:

MSI N450GTS-MD1GD3, GeForce GTS 450, 1GB DDR3, DVI, HDMI, VGA | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. Februar 2012)

Auch die wird leider nicht passen. Könnte er den vorerst board cpu ram und laufwerke weiternutzen wenn er sich erstmal nur gehäuse netzteil und grafikkarte holt? Sollte man doch schon mit 250€ auskommen. Und dann im nächsten schritt board und cpu


----------



## der_knoben (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Wenn das Board im (µ)ATX FOrmat ist, sollte das kein Problem sein. BTX BOards passen nicht in normale Gehäuse.


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -

Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window USB3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer oder billiger http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...on-Vaya-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

450W Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software 3 jahre garantie + auf jahre 2012 technik neu Baujahr November 2011 + bronze + alle sicherheitsmaßnahmen drin + modular 

gesamt 231 euro 

grafikarte ist ziemlich gut keine problem bei 1920*1080 auflösung


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*



der_knoben schrieb:


> BTX BOards passen nicht in normale Gehäuse.


....und anscheinend gibt es auch keine neuen BTX-Gehäuse mehr, GH schmeißt auf jeden Fall nix raus.
Und selbst bei Ebay ist das Angebot mehr als rar.

Edit:
Ich such schon die ganze Zeit, hab aber noch keine Bestätigung gefunden das das wirklich BTX ist.
Wenn man bedenkt dass das System von 2010 ist auch eigentlich unwahrscheinlich.



> Habe Acer auch schon angeschrieben, ob die mir sagen können, welche alle passen.


Da kannst du doch direkt nochmal die Frage hinterher schicken welcher Formfaktor sich hinter dem Gehäuse verbirgt.


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Acer Aspire X 3900 >>>defekt - Computer - PC-Systeme - Dual-Core Prozessor Systeme | Hood.de

wie hier zu sehen ist scheint es so

oder ne holz brett nehmen  drauf schrauben  und so benutzen 

aus holz eine zusammenbauen gehäuse


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire X3900 aufrüsten oder neukaufen*

Also  HDD, den Ram,die HDD und das DVD-Laufwerk kannst du weiter benutzen.
Die CPU theoretisch auch wenn du wieder ein 1156 Board kaufst, kostenpunkt wäre ab 60€.
Die andere Option wäre die CPU zu verkaufen, bekommen würdest du in der Bucht so um die 50€.
Nimmst du die zu den 250€ die du als Budget gesetzt hast dazu kann man schon was auf die Beine stellen.


----------

